# Spray on spider webs??



## halloweencentral (Sep 9, 2009)

Has anyone used the glue gun thhat sprays on spider webs? I saw one this weekend and thought it was cool but was wondering how good it worked and if clean up was difficult. Thanks.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

I made my hot glue gun web shooter and it worked pretty good eventhough mine is only a 60 watt gun. 











I have heard alot of people on here talk about minions web, and their guns working real well. I think their guns are in the 100 + watt range so it will probley work even better. Here is their website Minions Web - Halloween Portal and Online Store: Minions Webber Cobweb maker, cob web shooter, web gun, webbing spinners, hot melt adhesive glue sticks, Air Cannon, Effects, Halloween Portal, Haunt Products, Hallow-links.com, Projects, How To pages,


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

I bought a web caster gun last yr. I absolutely LOVE it. I cant comment on clean up as I only used it in the haunt on stuff that I didnt need to clean up afterward.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I have seen minions webs guns twice now at midwest haunters convention and they are very impressive. I am hoping to buy one from them very soon.


----------



## Erebus (Sep 4, 2009)

I ended up buying mine at the Transworld show in St Louis this year. Really haven't played with it too much except once. I tried it out right when we got back from st louis at my parents house. My dad had a wheel barrel in the yard that I used it on. Looked pretty good but didn't clean it up. My dad went out there and wouldn't go any where near the wheel barrel until I told him about the cob web gun the next day. And he goes, did you use that on the wheel barrel. It was funny.


----------

